# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến > Châu Âu >  Cùng trải nghiệm  lễ hội ném cà chua lớn nhất thế giới - Tây Ban Nha

## hangnt

_Cả thị trấn Bunol ở phía đông Tây Ban Nha chìm ngập trong màu đỏ khi hàng chục nghìn người dùng 120 tấn cà chua chín để làm "vũ khí" trong lễ hội ném cà chua La Tomatina hàng năm._

Chính quyền thị trấn Bunol ước tính năm nay có khoảng 40.000 người, bao gồm người dân thị trấn và khách du lịch đã tham gia "trận chiến" bằng cà chua kéo dài hàng giờ đồng hồ trên phố.

Từ năm 1945 trở đi, Lễ hội La Tomatina được tổ chức vào ngày thứ Tư tuần cuối cùng trong tháng 8 hằng năm và trở thành lễ hội truyền thống của Tây Ban Nha.

Đây cũng là lễ hội ném cà chua lớn nhất và có ảnh hưởng nhất trên thế giới, thu hút hàng triệu lượt khách du lịch tới thị trấn Bunol mỗi năm.

Không ai biết chắc nguồn gốc của lễ hội này nhưng có nhiều giả thiết cho rằng lễ hội bắt nguồn từ trò ném thức ăn lên sân khấu để phản đối những màn biểu diễn dở tệ của bọn trẻ con trước năm 1945.

Dưới đây là những hình ảnh ấn tượng về lễ hội ném cà chua tại Bunol vào ngày 31/8:
















_Nguồn: Vietnamnet_

----------


## showluo

Đến đây xả xì chét thì đúng là nhất  :cuoi1: 
Không phải là ném vào những vật vô tri vô giác mà ném vào người hẳn hoi  :Wink: )
Nhưng mà hơi lãng phí cà chua ^^

----------


## Mituot

Ghét ai cứ rủ đến đây tha hồ mà ném  :Wink: )
Lễ hội này chắc tốn cả chục tấn cà chua ấy chứ

----------


## Taeyeon0903

Đắp cà chua lên mặt có dưỡng da ko nhể  :Wink: )

----------

